# Cleaning their ears



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you tell me how to clean her ears without frightening her. I have the solution but can't get it in as she obviously is not used to it
Please help as so don't want her upset but worried sick as vet said her ears need to be attended to
Thanks so much


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you have someone in the hous who can hold her for you. 


ir wait till she is sleeping next to you (obviesly you would need to keep it on you at all times) and do it when she is a sleep as she shouldnt bother to much.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re ear cleaning*

Thankyou for your reply
Yes my boyfriend could hold her down but wouldn't she hate him plus if I do it when she's asleep she may not want to sleep near me again if I startle her
Yup.... She's treated a bit precious!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

your thinking to much, you dont need to hold her down as in pin her to the ground. just get you BF on hin knees with your pup sitting infront of him with her back to him, her back end between hin kneed if need be and just hold her head firmly but gently. and you do her ears, just get him to tilt her head a little so you can get to them. 

jsut make a big fuss of her befor you let her go, dont let her jump away, give her a cuddle and a treat them play a little so she sees it as not so bad. she wont like it but you can get her used to it.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*re ear cleaning*

Thankyou so much we did as you suggested...not pleasent at first but a little titbit of sausage helped.
thankyou


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy is a nightmare! He is so smart he can hear the top being twisted off the bottle and is immediately on full alert and ready to take off. I am still trying to get one over on him somehow, but he is ahead of me every time. lol. He even knows when I am hiding the phial in my hand just by the position of it. Clever little stinker!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Teddy is a nightmare! He is so smart he can hear the top being twisted off the bottle and is immediately on full alert and ready to take off. I am still trying to get one over on him somehow, but he is ahead of me every time. lol. He even knows when I am hiding the phial in my hand just by the position of it. Clever little stinker!


Teddy's half sister is exactly the same, got me as I open the drawer! Tried hiding it in my pocket, but as soon as she sees the bottle she is off! After lots of arguing she eventually gives in. xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's a pleasure/pain thing for Rosie. She hates it going in, but LOVES the ear massage! The vet showed me how to make sure I was rubbing the ear canal - you can hear the cleaner sloshing around!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh don't Pushca won't take the treats as she now knows they are a prelude to ear drops!
She is now hiding under the bed. Will sherbet forgive me?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

You could try Thornit, its a powder, look at Fallons thread !


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, got that, and Teddy can smell it from 100 yards and bolts


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

My vet recommends we clean all of our puppies ears with a Benzol Benzoate (gentle but is good ear cleaner and kills ear mites) solution 10:1 with water on a cotton wool ball. We get the cotton wood ball quite wet with the solution and then squish it into the outer ear canal with circular massaging moves. The pups and the older dogs are unsure to start with and then when used to it they love the massaging action.

Julia


----------



## tracyselena (Jun 25, 2011)

One trick to cleaning the ears is to use baby wipes...and put the solution on the baby wipe. You can actually buy the plastic box of wipes and just pour the entire bottle into the box so that all the wipes are saturated ...then you have handy ear wipes whenever you need them.


----------

